# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Une petite nouvelle

## LaureBS

Bonjour !

Je m'appelle Laure, j'ai 25 ans. J'ai actuellement un chien, Riggz, un bouledogue français de 7 ans et un chat, Faouët, de deux ans, croisé angora je crois, ainsi qu'un autre chat errant, Lilou, qui a décidé de s'installer dans notre jardin depuis quatre semaines (et qu'on a fait identifier aujourd'hui + pris rdv pour une castration  :: ) Et puis c'est tout, mais c'est déjà pas mal ^^

Je viens ici régulièrement pour lire les sujets et avoir des conseils, mais comme cette fois j'ai une question un peu plus précise, j'ai sauté le pas en m'inscrivant aujourd'hui !

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue à toi sur ce forum. Bravo pour avoir bien voulu t'occuper de Lilou et ne pas l'avoir chassé de ton jardin comme plein d'autres ont du le faire avant toi sans lui donner la moindre chance de survivre. 
Tu as eu raison de t'inscrire et j'espère que l'on pourra t'aider à répondre à ta question. Beaucoup de membres ont beaucoup d'expérience dans des domaines divers et connaissent pas mal de choses.

----------


## cactusse

Bienvenue

----------

